# Ben From RI - Refinishing and Refurb



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm creating this thread as a way of keeping my builds organized and as a way to get the word out. This all started by me refinishing my own wheels... then a few sets I sold.. Now I've got people lined up. I'm offered refinishing and refurbing services to those interested. In this thread you will be able to access a portion of the builds I have created while these projects were in progress.

From wheels & valve covers to air management and hardlines. I offer polishing, painting (not auto body) powder coating (in 1 off colors) media tumbeling and many other services. I Have completed many projects for customers and I'm sure they will vouch for me. :thumbup:

Anyone interested feel free to contact me, and we can discuss potential project ideas and or pricing :thumbup: I take on projects pending on what else I have lined up and my availiblity. I offer reasonable prices, quality work, and unlike others step by step documentation of all builds and every step along the way, so you know how your project is coming along and can see the attention to detail along the way :thumbup: 

*Wheels:*

BBS RS's (16 x 7/9 et 35)








-Powder coated faces custom candy cherry with extra flake
-Powder coated gloss black barrels
-Fully polished lips
-fully polished bolts

Customer's Work VSxx's (18 x 8/9 et 38) 









-Powder coated custom candy oxblood faces
-Fully polished lips 
-Painted Gloss black bolts
-Painted Gloss black Barrels 

TSW Kyalami (16 x 7/8)








-General clean up on barrels ect.
-Fully polished lips


BBS RXII's
in progress







a


*Hardlines / Air Ride:*
Air management rebuild








-Custom fitted management frame wrapped in lipstick red suede 
-Painted air tank candy white
-Custom polished hardlines

















Custom hardlines off Accuair's VU-4 manifold to allow step down from 3/8'' - 1/4'' and a tap for Air pressure senders.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

i like that red on the work wheels.


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

Nice.


----------



## strausj22 (Jul 16, 2008)

great looking work


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Doing work.


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

great work man. love your trunk set up :thumbup:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

:thumbup: quality work.


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

wish i had the money... and if you werent so far away.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

good stuff:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

BeauDennis said:


> wish i had the money... and if you werent so far away.


 Save your money and the drive isn't that bad or far . Trust me I made it from maryland. Those are my works and I couldn't be happier thanks again ben


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

doing good work!:beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

updated


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

do werk.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Fresh out of powder they are up for sale


----------

